

You should start playing with flying robots - uptown
http://setpixel.com/post/63547909781/you-should-start-playing-with-flying-robots

======
Raphmedia
I wish, I really wish. But as the article says, it's an expensive hobby. I
wish I had around 5000$ to throw away into building my own. The Shadowrunner
in me scream with joy (and fear) upon seeing these. Who wouldn't want to be a
rigger?

